

Ask HN: What browsers do you use everyday? I use 2 simultaneously - esponapule

I just read an article on HN about how Chrome made an 8.5% gain last month. And had to wonder why. I was wondering if anyone else works like I do. While at work, all day long, I use 2 browsers all day long: minefield (firefox beta 8, latest trunk) and Chromium 9. Sometimes I am forced to use IE 8 for corporate stuff, but I really don't like that. I am stuck on windows XP because I work for a corp. But at home, I use Firefox and chrome on my Ubuntu.<p>When I do HTML coding I test in every browser I can, using variants of the big 3 engines, gecko, Trident, and Webkit.<p>So what does everyone else use?
======
ScottWhigham
Wish this was a poll so I could vote and then see others' voting as well. I
use all four of the biggies daily - Firefox on my own computer, IE on my PC
for sites that just don't do well in Firefox (there are three that I visit),
Chrome on my wife's PC (so I can have my own sessions w/o affecting her
Firefox sessions), and Safari on my iOS devices.

------
WillyDmz
It's inconvenient (not to mention a resource hog) to have another browser open
most of the time.

I use Chrome for development. Then I confirm that everything is similar in
Firefox, which it usually is.

Then I fix IE's numerous errors in every single version. Immediately after
that, I restrain the urge to cry myself to sleep.

------
sdgszdg
Chrome (unless I really, really need to use firebug for something, in which
case I'll escape as soon as possible).

